# THE NEW SHOAL MEMBER



## thePACK

10 inche piraya..what ya think?


----------



## thePACK




----------



## JesseD

that is a *very* nice looking piraya









congrats!!


----------



## thePACK

sorry this pic came out shitty..he didn't want to sit still


----------



## thePACK




----------



## thePACK




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Thats f*cking nice! How much did he cost?


----------



## Husky_Jim

Thats a very nice fish.....


----------



## RhomZilla

Ive seen this Piraya first hand (actually went along w/PACK to get him) and just wanna say BADASS!!!!







HUGE mofo!!!







Still regret that I passed up on it


----------



## Grosse Gurke

> 10 inche piraya..what ya think?


I think this belongs in the pic forum!! Nice fish dude!

Moved


----------



## LaZy

Nice Klean Fish Man


----------



## iLLwiLL

man, that guy looks evil as hell . . . nice pickup!









~Will.


----------



## Death in #'s

sweet we need some carnage vids from u now


----------



## Lahot

cool fish









now the deal was that everyone that voted for you for MotM gets one too, right?







j/k


----------



## fishofury

That is one beautiful fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AzNP

wow nice piraya


----------



## Petzl88

Awesome looking fish. It looks like he has great color! Congrats!!!


----------



## NIKE

damn thats huge







i bet the bill was to


----------



## Honda99_300ex

He is awesome man, so you picked it up Locally then?


----------



## MantisKnight

absolutlly buetifull I cant wait till i get aa big enought tank for some Piraya


----------



## khuzhong

awesome .!.!


----------



## GARGOYLE

asshole asshole asshole.







Thats one beautiful fish man.


----------



## tecknik

What a nice p!







Can I ask how much?


----------



## marcc420

nice...


----------



## garybusey

Yeah thats A nice Fish indeed! He has the same scar on his chin as mine does hahha. What did you mix him with?


----------



## thePACK

thanks all for the kind words.









yes he was an arm and a leg..







but well worth :smile: ..he is currently shoaling with carbas and an a red in my 100..


----------



## thePACK

GARGOYLE said:


> asshole asshole asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one beautiful fish man.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Very cool Pack!


----------



## Judazzz

Me like








Me jealous :sad:


----------

